# Cricket eggs ?



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

any 1 got pics of cricket eggs ???


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

bump........


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i have'nt got any pics but they are tiny and they look like miniture grains of rice! 
hope this helps


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ive been looking for little rice things and im either missing them or i dont know what the bloomer im looking for


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ive been looking for little rice things and im either missing them or i dont know what the bloomer im looking for




:lol2:


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

some 1s gota have a pic


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

theyre not perfectly white more like seethrough


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Google images!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crazy:
http://www.aqua-terra-vita.com/Images/Crickets/CricketsHatching3x5(72ppi)-1.jpg 
baby crix and eggs.

I never tried to breed crix but if I don't manage to make them dinner in time then they'll lay in someplace damp, like a lid with damp cotton wool in it, or some damp soil/substrate and I end up with a squillion billion babies that I don't want.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Normally you won't see the eggs because they're buried by the female I had them breed in my tarantula tank once I didn't notice until all these tiny crix were running about the place


----------

